# Steyr Type 1500A Kommandeurwagen



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

This is Tamiya's 1/48 scale Steyr Kommandeurwagen I recently finished, the model was built O.O.B. but has a 'what-if' type of camouflage scheme for a fictional Luftwaffe Officers command car. This model was built to be posed with some of my future late war/Luft'46 aircraft models.


















































This will be the last 1/48 scale Tamiya ground vehicle that I will build for a while until I can get my hands on the Opel Blitz truck kit. Now its back to airplanes starting with a 1/144 scale He 111.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Once again Agent Smith... nicely done !


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking Mike!

Agentsmith


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

That whole dio looks like a million $$$$! Great Work on the Steyr!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you GForceSS!

I am starting to paint a new backdrop now and after it is finished I will build another aircraft hanger, I am always looking for ways to improve my dio pictures.

Agentsmith


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Another great looking build up! I've never been much into the support vehicles, but I've gone and bought a few after seeing your work. Now I just need to make some time to build them :freak:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much hedorah59!

Before this year I never cared much for ground vehicles but after trying one of the Tamiya 1/48 scale kits I had such a good time building it I had to build more of them! These things are great for someone like myself who was in a modeling slump and wanted to break out of it.
Next year I might try some Panzers, I have always wanted to try and paint the 'ambush' scheme on a tank but I don't care much for those vinyl tracks most armor kits have.

Agentsmith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would agree with the others! Great build up, fantastic pix, especially when you do a B/W version. Thanks for sharing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks once again roadrner!

This model will be seen from time to time in the background of pics of my newly built airplane models.

I am in the middle of painting a new backdrop, in-progress pics of it will be posted soon.

Agentsmith


----------

